# Cruze after 5 years of ownership



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

this is the Cruze after 5 years of owndership. 

2011 - Cruze LT Automatic

exterior mods
-bow ties
-tinted front side marker
-tinted windows
-blacked out roof
-spider headlights
-rear sequence diffuser
-roof wing with LED brake light
-Riced out big rear wing with DIY brace in middle ( to stop cheap wing wobble)
-18x9 Fast rennen wheels
-NEFD lip kit
-yellow fog lights
-EZ lip on front

Performance
-dual gauge pod w/ boost and A/f gauge
-ZZP catless down pipe
-ZZP front mount intercooler with hard charge pipes
-BNR throttle body spacer
-BNR wastegate actuator
-Injen intake
-42 lbs bosh injectors
-Forge BOV
-BNR EFI live tune 91 octane

for now the car is still on stock ride height and is quiet.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks Nice!


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks good! How does she run? Did the performance improvements increase your 0-60?


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

she runs good ! the performance is noticeable. i've never brought it to the dyno or the track... it is just a fun car to drive now. to guess at HP / Tq it's in the range of 170HP / 220TQ.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

That's a very good looking ride.


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

Not normally a fan of modded cars but yours looks incredible! Great job.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Not a fan of the taller spoilers - I would have put a short height spoiler on it. Everything fits together well, especially the storm trooper colors and the wheels.


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

Are you gonna try some taillights mods? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

i've thought about doing a light tint on the tail lights with LED conversion. maybe by the end of the year.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

I like that front lip and rocker kit. It gives a more aggressive appearance but isn't gaudy. Unfortunately it looks like it wouldn't be compatible with the Eco front air dam.


----------



## Muir86 (Dec 25, 2018)

Looks awesome, got a real Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VII thing going for it!


----------



## KL47B6000 (May 14, 2019)

How to change cluster led bulbs for Chevrolet cruze LTZ DIESEL 2011


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

KL47B6000 said:


> How to change cluster led bulbs for Chevrolet cruze LTZ DIESEL 2011


Welcome Aboard!

*How-To LED Swap*
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze* here.*



Does anyone know where the OPs exhaust tip came from or maybe what size it is?


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Blasirl, the exhaust tip are just an ebay universal tip. It was not the right diameter for our exhaust. i ended up cutting it to make it fit on. also, the factory exhaust has a turn down at the tip. i ended up cutting that out to have the exhaust come out the back. only works with the diffuser that i have on the car. ( sequence) the diffuser actually requires you to cut the rear bumper for the exhaust to come out.


----------



## Kashima (Aug 25, 2019)

SlyCruze said:


> this is the Cruze after 5 years of owndership.
> 
> 2011 - Cruze LT Automatic
> 
> ...





SlyCruze said:


> this is the Cruze after 5 years of owndership.
> 
> 2011 - Cruze LT Automatic
> 
> ...


Sweet ride my dude, real quick, where did you get the front lower valance/splitter and rear diffuser, I've been looking for something like you have kn your cruze


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

the front lip is from the NEFD lip kit. and the rear diffuser is the sequence diffuser. i just googled the items and a few pages popped up, although the diffuser was out of stock.


----------



## jc. (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

i did a few more things over the past year or so. mostly just Riced it out more with cheap universal splitters and skirt extensions LOL.

however i did add the ZZP V3 turbo, Ported the intake manifold, BNR 60lbs injectors and ZZP coilpack. car runs around 23lbs of boost.

my plans for this spring / summer are
-ZZP valve springs ( i have them on hand)
-ZZP camshaft Stage 1 ( I have on hand)
--Coilovers that have been in my basement for 4 years. these are the cheap Blueline coilovers so i'm skeptical to install.
-Finally take it to the Dyno !

those of you that did the valve springs, any tips ? i have never touched the internals of an engine, but have done all of the work on the car my self. I do have the timing tool kit. but have yet to get the valve spring compressor.

anyways here are a couple Meh pics of the car in the garage.


----------



## jc. (Jul 28, 2019)

[QUOTE = "SlyCruze, message: 3184791, membre: 21202"]
elle court bien! la performance est perceptible. Je ne l'ai jamais amené sur le banc ou sur la piste ... c'est juste une voiture amusante à conduire maintenant. pour deviner HP / Tq, il est de l'ordre de 170HP / 220TQ.
[/CITATION]
surement plus rapide que la civic si 200 hp a 0-60 ,ratio transmission bien mieux étagé et final drive aussi,moi je vais acheter la chip 60 hp,de chip your car


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Not sure I trust those chips for cars. Maybe they are better than it used to be. The tune is the way to go if you’re planing on doing many mods.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Fuel pump control module is in ! BNR sent me a retune , now I just need to go for a drive and data log


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

FPCM why ?? requirement for the 60# injectors ?


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Not a requirement for the #60. It is if you want high boost on normal gas or if you want to run e85. Being I plan on going with higher boost once I build the head and do the internals I’ll already have this ready to go.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

How much higher are you gonna go and or can it even go ???? Ive got the ported BWV3 waiting to go in the car right now with 42# injectors Planning on increasing the displacement and doing some other internal work When I rebuild another motor to go in it..I honestly figured the 42 s would be sufficient.. also got the tail lights figured out .. thought it was you that said you had the same set ,, Taillights


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

The fuel pump module may not be required, I know o want to eventually add even more boost in it, this is one way to get more fuel without a new pump.

nice job on the tail lights, how bad of a job was it to run the wires?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Honestly easy.. in all fairness I ties in when I was repairing the harness that was on mine. But. Brake signal at least on mine is the red wire.


----------



## Raythion321 (Jul 22, 2021)

SlyCruze said:


> this is the Cruze after 5 years of owndership.
> 
> 2011 - Cruze LT Automatic
> 
> ...


That looks awesome !!!


----------



## Raythion321 (Jul 22, 2021)

Heya, just added some external mods ( rims, stickers , spoiler etc) but wondered what else can go on this wonderful car. Was thinking about red callipers but nor sure ?


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

red calippers would make it pop through the wheel. i only painted mine. just with the VHT paint.


----------



## Raythion321 (Jul 22, 2021)

SlyCruze said:


> red calippers would make it pop through the wheel. i only painted mine. just with the VHT paint.


Yep was doing the same with VHT going to install some EL lighting on the inside but was also thinking of side skirts for the sides.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Time for an update. Since last year I’ve changed the turbo to the gtx250 from the v3 zzp. I’d have to say power wise it’s pretty much the same.

latest install has been the Ls7 coils but seem to be fighting some spark blow out at 5k and above. Not sure what the issue is . After driving it a few weeks playing with plug gaps still the same issue, today I went back to the zzp coil pack and tune with the same setup as I had before and problem goes away.

could this be the stock valve springs ? Could the Ls7 coils produce that much more power or just enough morethat the valve springs finally has enough…


----------

